# BMOQ questions: 4-day civilian clothes, vits and supls



## Anton1981 (17 Aug 2011)

Hi Guys: Few very quick questions...I downloaded the guide re items you supposed to bring but just have a few quick clar. questions..
1. I know you supposed to bring civilian clothes for 4 days: says in the guide pants and shirt...just wandering what type of pants...is it possible to bring dark colored jeans or is it supposed to be some sort of dress pants or khaki pants??? 
2. Shirt: dress shirt??? or could it be t-shirt (golf t-shirt)?
3. I am going in September-possible rain-so 1 pair or 2 pairs of sneakers???
4. Are we allowed to bring vitamins and supplements...not taking re 5kg tub of protein powder but small staff like multi vit etc
Thank you


----------



## Pusser (17 Aug 2011)

As an aspiring officer, it will be good to get used to a little more formality in life.  This is not to say that officers don't wear jeans (certainly heard that line in my youth), but you can never go wrong by avoiding them.  Since you will have limited space, I would recommend leaving the jeans and t-shirts with "collar thingy" at home.  Khakis and golf shirts should be fine, but make sure you have at least one pair of dress trousers and a dress shirt.  You should also have a pair of dress shoes.  The only use for sneakers will be PT.

Although you won't be crucified for bringing a small bottle of multi-vitamins, you won't need them.  You will have access to all the food groups and a menu designed to provide you with a fully balanced diet.


----------



## Romanmaz (17 Aug 2011)

If you're asking these questions you obviously didn't read the joining instructions.

1) In the guide it says "casual dress pants", so bring casual dress pants, not jeans or khakis.
2) Again, it says " casual dress shirt with collar/ short sleeved permitted in the summer" not a t-shirt with collar thingy.
3) 1 sets of running shoes, and x amount of sport shoes (non marking soles) as you see fit. So 1 or 2 pairs should be fine.
4) NO! It says that right in the booklet......

You could probably get away with some of those things, but, do you honestly want to start off by showing your D.S. you can't follow simple instructions?



Edit: Added


----------



## northernboy_24 (17 Aug 2011)

Clarification from my BMOQ experience:
1) Dress pants of khakis are fine.  However, bring a pair of jeans for the weekends you have off.
2) Dress shirts are likely better for you.
3) For sure bring 2 pairs of running shoes.  I used one for outdoors and one for inside PT.  The outdoor PT will get them wet and muddy which means they will not let you use them in the gym.  You will have runs and PT outdoors even in the snow.  Bring a pair of dress shoes to wear with your dress clothes.
4) You are allowed multi-vitamins and several of my course mates had them on board for the entire course.  I didn't bring them originally and bought them later in the course.

Do NOT do what some people say and have "ghost kit" or two sets of shaving cream etc as it is not allowed and will be dealt with.


----------



## Anton1981 (17 Aug 2011)

Thank you all for the replies...I guess I missed number "4" in the guide, I will look it over more carefully...


----------



## slyw0lf (18 Aug 2011)

Anyone have a link to a pdf guide on what we are to bring?


----------



## astecki (18 Aug 2011)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf

You'll also get a copy when you enrol.


----------



## Anton1981 (19 Aug 2011)

Notherboy_24:
Thank you for your reply. How many pair of shirt/pants would you recommend to bring?


----------



## northernboy_24 (19 Aug 2011)

If you bring 5 shirts and 3 or so pairs of pants you will have more than enough without doing laundry.  You will be in uniform sometime during the first week.  I say 5 shirts just to be safe.  You will have lots of time to do laundry later in the course.


----------



## Anton1981 (19 Aug 2011)

Great...Thanks a lot..that makes it easy... I do not want to sound stupid here but read a post not recommending to bring boxers as underwear (because you have to iron it)--does it really matter what type you bring with you???
any other advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tollis (21 Aug 2011)

I don't think it really matters what type.  Bring boxer breifs if you like the material on your legs.  Regular boxers that get all bunched up wouldn't be ideal in my opinion and I don't think you would want your instructors jacking you up for having your huggies hanging out in the first week.

The booklet does however say 6 pairs COTTON underwear all same color.  I just bought 6 pairs of black boxer breifs from Canex.  Its hard to find them all the same color at walmart I found.


----------



## Anton1981 (22 Aug 2011)

Thanks mate...I will try walmart or maybe zellers...


----------



## Hay (24 Aug 2011)

Anton1981 said:
			
		

> Thanks mate...I will try walmart or maybe zellers...



If there is a COSTCO near your home, buy "KIRKLAND" underwear, same color.


----------



## sky777 (26 Aug 2011)

Anton1981 said:
			
		

> Thanks mate...I will try walmart or maybe zellers...


Now Wall-mart  (in Montreal) has sale of Hanex brief-boxers .
There are 4 items inside box- 2 black and 2 grey) only 11$ + tx





2 people can buy 3 boxes and share  = total 6 black or 6 grey.
Who has size *M* in Montreal?


----------



## Romanmaz (26 Aug 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Now Wall-mart  (in Montreal) has sale of Hanex brief-boxers .
> There are 4 items inside box- 2 black and 2 grey) only 11$ + tx
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird on so many levels.
Do yourself a favor and don't cheap out. Buy "athletic" boxers that will keep your junk from bouncing of the side of your leg on those 5k runs.  :2c:


----------



## sky777 (26 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> That's weird on so many levels.
> Do yourself a favor and don't cheap out. Buy "athletic" boxers that will keep your junk from bouncing of the side of your leg on those 5k runs.  :2c:


Give me example what is  "athletic" boxers ? Which brand?


----------



## Romanmaz (26 Aug 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Give me example what is  "athletic" boxers ? Which brand?


I like "Nautica", but if you want to get extravagant you can't go wrong with "Under Armour" or even "New Balance". :nod:
Probably not necessary but I don't like my junk bouncing off the side of my leg...


----------



## sky777 (26 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I like "Nautica", but if you want to get extravagant you can't go wrong with "Under Armour" or even "New Balance". :nod:
> Probably not necessary but I don't like my junk bouncing off the side of my leg...


You are right for fitness this will be better because we will have to run.It is better.
But it's not boxer.They called boxers-briefs when it keeps everything in one place.


----------



## Pusser (26 Aug 2011)

OK, we're going to give you people firearms and you're all worked up over underwear?!!  :facepalm:  Even if the guys show up with lavender thongs (which will give the DS a good chuckle), no one is going to be kicked out of BMQ for bringing the wrong underwear.  RELAX and concentrate on being in shape.  Proper underwear is a quick trip to the Canex.

Stay calm.  Carry on.


----------



## Romanmaz (26 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> OK, we're going to give you people firearms and you're all worked up over underwear?!!  :facepalm:  Even if the guys show up with lavender thongs (which will give the DS a good chuckle), no one is going to be kicked out of BMQ for bringing the wrong underwear.  RELAX and concentrate on being in shape.  Proper underwear is a quick trip to the Canex.
> 
> Stay calm.  Carry on.


HAHAHA!
 +1


P.S. You obviously have never worn Nautica underwear, it's kind of a big deal...just saying.
(sarcasm)


----------



## FlyingDutchman (11 Sep 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> That's weird on so many levels.
> Do yourself a favor and don't cheap out. Buy "athletic" boxers that will keep your junk from bouncing of the side of your leg on those 5k runs.  :2c:


That's what duct tape is for.  Duct tape fixes everything. (Do not follow this advice, if you do, shave first.  Even after doing that, I still do not reconmend following this advice.)


----------



## Acer Syrup (6 Oct 2011)

Do not go out of your way and buy underwear..... I did and wish I didn't. They will issue with green underwear. As for clothes... remember for the most part you want clothes that you can wear out on the town IF you ever get a weekend off. Not to mention it will be the only shit you have after basic when you get posted to your first training unit, till you can get stuff shipped... my clothes are all in Furniture and Effects and I won't get it till I move out... in like 6 months time. Not that it matters... I lost so much weight I had to buy new clothes.

Spend your money on a good iron or a good sewing kit with really good small scissors or a swiffer or really good running socks and shoes (You only need one pair)... this is what really matters.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (6 Oct 2011)

Hi Acer Syrup, 

Exellent post. Thanks for the info. 

AGB.


----------



## SentryMAn (28 Nov 2011)

My recommendations for BMOQ

The clothes you have with you for the first 4-5 days, think of them as Throw Aways.  I tore two of my shirts during the first 4 days moving around and it was a shame since they were my favorites.  Make sure to have suitable suitcases(with EXTRA room) for when you make trips into Montreal on days off for shopping.

Underwear is underwear, what ever you want to wear wear it, I would suggest NOT buying new kinds/stuff to take to basic, it would REALLY be a bad idea to have underwear that chafs in the wrong areas while on a 13km ruck.

Quality Iron: buy it and keep it safe, it will be used DAILY.


Swifter clothes and dusters, Buy them in Bulk, you'll need them.


----------

